# Mysteries of Easter Island ...



## Spartrekus (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi,

Mysteries of Easter Island ...

View from Satellite, this is interesting to see how much activities has got the island. There are many things on the island.  It seems to me that this island was bombarded from the sky, so much holes,... view from satellite.
Maybe the island is even related to atlantis or first civilizations.... 






Picture from : https://www.easterisland.travel/images/sites/rano-raraku/


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 9, 2018)

I predict it was the dinosaurs. They made these rock formations to use as guides whilst making their costumes so that they could live among us.

As for the craters... well one was a meteorite? or volcano? (Rano Kau Crater Lake), the rest were... urm... because the dinosaurs wanted to puzzle us for future generations and take our mind off the fact that *they live among us*!


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 9, 2018)

kpedersen said:


> I predict it was the dinosaurs. They made these rock formations to use as guides whilst making their costumes so that they could live among us.
> 
> As for the craters... well one was a meteorite? or volcano? (Rano Kau Crater Lake), the rest were... urm... because the dinosaurs wanted to puzzle us for future generations and take our mind off the fact that *they live among us*!


meteorites could have carried things. 

btw there is some symmetry visible looking at craters mostly at north of island.


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 9, 2018)

Spartrekus said:


> btw there is some symmetry visible looking at craters mostly at north of island.


I guess some dinosaurs (in this case the architect) could potentially have a certain level of OCD 



Spartrekus said:


> meteorites could have carried things.


Certainly it could not carry death to all dinosaurs because *They live among us!*

Apparently the last species of plant, unique to that island is extinct in the wild (they say much of it was destroyed in the creation of the rock formations). I wonder why they don't reintroduce it again. That would be a somewhat satisfying feat 

It is an interesting place though. I remember reading about it many years ago. For the record, I don't really believe the dinosaurs are still around. They were killed off by Zuckerberg and the rest of his lizard men!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 9, 2018)

As far as the leaning monoliths, that was me. My fault. Sorry.


----------



## Crivens (Jun 9, 2018)

Yeah, he sneezed. In the local tounge, 'Krakatoa' means 'The big flu'.


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Jun 9, 2018)

What does this have to do with freebsd?


----------



## ralphbsz (Jun 9, 2018)

FreeBSD has pretty good support for older computers (well, as long as they are 64 bit, not i386, from a previous thread).  One might hope that it had good support for those 1-bit stone computers that are common on Easter Island.

I can't make some remark about GUI problems when using the large stone computers, because I haven't had enough coffee yet.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 9, 2018)

ralphbsz said:


> FreeBSD has pretty good support for older computers (well, as long as they are 64 bit, not i386, from a previous thread).  One might hope that it had good support for those 1-bit stone computers that are common on Easter Island.
> 
> I can't make some remark about GUI problems when using the large stone computers, because I haven't had enough coffee yet.



After this, it is probable that the egyptians had DesertBSD, which was much later improved and it gave Unix.


----------



## ronaldlees (Jun 9, 2018)

Mostly all the survivors were turtles.  Stands to reason.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 9, 2018)

Survivors of the flood... what about computers


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 10, 2018)

ralphbsz said:


> 1-bit stone computers


Toggle switches! Mystery solved!!


----------



## Crivens (Jun 10, 2018)

From a certain perspective, these monoliths are indistinguishable from a data center. Huge piles of silicon, with small impurities, in weird shapes, made by people you don't understand and for purposes you thumb   your nose at.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 10, 2018)

Crivens said:


> From a certain perspective, these monoliths are indistinguishable from a data center. Huge piles of silicon, with small impurities, in weird shapes, made by people you don't understand and for purposes you thumb   your nose at.



the secrets of PNP/NPN...


----------



## Crivens (Jun 10, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> How about Godwana.
> Does it seem plausible to everybody out there?
> I have some serious doubts.


I don't. There is too much evidence for this. I suggest visiting a natural museum and, if you can, the Senkenberg museum I can recommend myself. I need to go to london for their natural history museum before they brexit.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 10, 2018)

Crivens said:


> I don't. There is too much evidence for this. I suggest visiting a natural museum and, if you can, the Senkenberg museum I can recommend myself. I need to go to london for their natural history museum before they brexit.



Godwana looks very possible. looking at lands, continents,... 

What about africa and egypt, there is similar artifacts, which were found, such as black colored statues (before  sumerians time, or earlier).


----------



## Crivens (Jun 10, 2018)

As I said, a good natural history museum should help here. As long as it does not contain exhibits of cowboys hunting dinosaurs, that is.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jun 10, 2018)

"Official" history was written and completely distorted about couple hundreds of years ago
(by jesuits and by some european "researchers"), so you'll never know, what really was in there.
"_History is past politics and politics are present history_" ©
1571 year map from National Library of France —


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 10, 2018)

Re:Godwana

My thought is we have lost the recipe for Damascaus steel but we think we know what happened on the planet 500 million years ago.
Sure fossils show a record. I do believe continents move. I am a super-continent concept skeptic.

I have made parts for pretty cool experiments so i am not a Luddite.
https://science.energy.gov/np/facilities/user-facilities/cebaf/


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 12, 2018)

ILUXA said:


> "Official" history was written and completely distorted about couple hundreds of years ago
> (by jesuits and by some european "researchers"), so you'll never know, what really was in there.
> "_History is past politics and politics are present history_" ©
> 1571 year map from National Library of France —



At that time, it was ruled by church / Catholicism, they controlled mind of people and population followed any kind of ideas (limits)?  Conquering because they had the truth.  (well,... we know that war then happened).


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> My thought is we have lost the recipe for Damascaus steel but we think we know what happened on the planet 500 million years ago.
> Sure fossils show a record. I do believe continents move. I am a super-continent concept skeptic.


Note that Gondwana isn't considered to be a super-continent. And it's not the fossils that suggests this (there are very few fossils from that age, and zero from before that period), it's the actual rock formations themselves. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supercontinent


----------



## Crivens (Jun 13, 2018)

And the recipe for damaskus steel is not lost. All you need today is a tiny bit of the stuff. What went wrong was that the iron mine in india was exhausted where the ore came from. The metal workers of that time knew about carbon and silicon as additives, but not about Mo, which happened to be in that ore in quite the correct amount...


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 14, 2018)

"And the recipe for damaskus steel is not lost." what is the recipe??

the damaskus steel is one with hard particles in it, this gave its strength, capable of cutting stones in a single chop. It could be compared to sort of super pearlitic structure today, with a harder lamellar structure. This cannot be longer produced, I believe. This is like high-strength, ultrafine-grain, swords of Japan (old time).

The skills of alloying with (expensive) Mo, forming hard carbides, finely dispersed within steel matrix, is not lost, but basically, highly used today for high performance steels.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 14, 2018)

Totally off-topic.

This Mo subject made me remember of some very rare valves with Molybdenum anode, like STC4242.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 15, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> Totally off-topic.
> 
> This Mo subject made me remember of some very rare valves with Molybdenum anode, like STC4242.



no idea, never heard 
http://www.land-bay.com/en/parts/stc4242-stem-18602.html


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 15, 2018)

Spartrekus said:


> no idea, never heard
> http://www.land-bay.com/en/parts/stc4242-stem-18602.html



I was talking about this. 




Btw, sometimes they can be found but if that is not from reliable dealer there is no way to know if the thing is really NOS (New Old Stock), or even if still works (or even fake).


----------



## Crivens (Jun 15, 2018)

What do you use them for?


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 15, 2018)

what is These lamps?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 15, 2018)

Crivens Spartrekus

The STC4242 is a transmission valve, British equivalent of the American 211 (not identical, but usually interchangeable). As far I am concerned that was created for audio amplification.

These days those valves are used for high powered single-ended triode amplifiers, giving about 18w and about 45w PSE (parallel single-ended). Yes, 18w is a lot of power for single-ended triodes.

I personally would probably never use them because I do not have use (or like) for high powered triodes, but I would like to have them for collective purposes. You can find amplifiers examples with some technical explanation in HERE.

For the same reasons I am talking with the army in here (they have surplus will never use) to put my hands on some MAC (mercury arc rectifiers). However, the MAC I would like to actually use (if I had a lift/elevator), or maybe to charge electric cars batteries (totally overkill).

Cheers!


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 15, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> Crivens Spartrekus
> 
> The STC4242 is a transmission valve, British equivalent of the American 211 (not identical, but usually interchangeable). As far I am concerned that was created for audio amplification.
> 
> ...



they were used for old first radios?

They contain Mo? Hopefully nothing toxic


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 15, 2018)

I do not have the exactly information but I think they were hardly used in domestic radios, more like for professional/military instruments. Domestic stuff usually used to use some small tubes and not transmission ones. Transmissition ones usually were used to actually transmit signals like TV, radars etc. (some are enourmous)

The STC4242 basically is a 211 with Mo anode. These days ELRog produce the ER242C which is clone of the old Western Electric 242C with Mo plate.

IDK if Mo is toxic, but as someone could expect 'Mercury Arc Rectifers' have a lot of mercury. The one on that video should have about 2Kg of mercury.

Same for vapor mercury rectifiers, but they are small and the amount of mercury is not that high. However both are very dangerous to use *IF* you do not know how to work with them. For instance, vapor mercury rectifiers (MACs are different beasts) need to be pre-heated (up to 24hs with not used for very long time) before the use (when you apply the high voltage) otherwise they can easily explode (because the mercury become liquid again and cause a short-circuit).

Those mercury things can handle current with thousands of volts and very stable, often more stable than modern transistors. EXAMPLE.

In the past, when they were the thing, they often exploded because they were used near the limits and sometimes got overloaded (they were installed in cages). These days vapor mercury reciters are mostly used on valve amplifiers power supplies and far from their limits, usually because they are cool (they are electrically noisy and need to be filtered).

Mercury arc rectifiers were used when high current were needed like to feed trains. Many metros, trains, etc substations around the world still have some running for educational purposes and because people who work with them won't let them go. They can easy last more than 100 years working non-stop - but they are
crazy expensive to run because they are very inefficient.











There were some small MACs used for other purposes, like charge batteries.






Another interesting fact is anywhere where radiation is present and you need electronics valve is your only option, since transistors die pretty fast when exposed to radiation. When CERN was in construction they bought all EC8020 (a very special small tube) they were able to find. These days if you find NOS EC8020 you probably will need to pay about US$2K for each one.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 16, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> I do not have the exactly information but I think they were hardly used in domestic radios, more like for professional/military instruments. Domestic stuff usually used to use some small tubes and not transmission ones. Transmissition ones usually were used to actually transmit signals like TV, radars etc. (some are enourmous)
> 
> The STC4242 basically is a 211 with Mo anode. These days ELRog produce the ER242C which is clone of the old Western Electric 242C with Mo plate.
> 
> ...



This is a fascinating post. Thank you.

Stability of those is interesting.

1908. I didnt know that so early one had such inventions, experience.
Interesting that computer sciences / research took its rise much much later (~40-50y). 

Of course, wanting to avoid mercury would be best of the best. Mercury say in the body and it gives bad things in it.

Btw, why Mo may be that Dangerous?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2018)

Spartrekus said:


> Interesting that computer sciences / research took its rise much much later (~40-50y).


Lookup Charles Babbage and Ada Lovelace


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 18, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Lookup Charles Babbage and Ada Lovelace


wow https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Babbage

but transistor has to be made to make some big prgressgesses.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jun 19, 2018)

Spartrekus said:


> but transistor has to be made to make some big prgressgesses.


(Tongue in cheek)  Why?  There are perfectly good computers and hard-disks that use only tubes.  Some work pretty good using relays too; there is a pretty good claim that Zuse's machine (using only relays) was the first programmable computer.  And in the 1950s, there were pneumatically operated computers installed in the guidance system of intercontinental rockets.

Transistors came pretty late to computing.


----------



## bookwormep (Jun 27, 2018)

Regarding Easter Island, PBS Newshour had a nice 15-20 minute mini-documentary about the challenges this island faces against climate change and other factors.

Here is a link, for those interested:
https://www.pbs.org/newshour/show/can-easter-islands-treasures-withstand-storms-of-climate-change


----------



## ronaldlees (Jun 27, 2018)

> The STC4242 basically is a 211 with Mo anode. These days ELRog produce the ER242C which is clone of the old Western Electric 242C with Mo plate.



I never used the 4242 or 211, but the 811's made a dandy amplifier for amateur HF.  Kinda miss that old glow ...


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 30, 2018)

bookwormep said:


> Regarding Easter Island, PBS Newshour had a nice 15-20 minute mini-documentary about the challenges this island faces against climate change and other factors.
> 
> Here is a link, for those interested:
> https://www.pbs.org/newshour/show/can-easter-islands-treasures-withstand-storms-of-climate-change



I have no idea why they do not protect them from the weather or any damages.

It should be highly preserved.


----------

